# My other interest!!



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

2 drops, but well recovered


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Aw heck, I thought this was gonna be about girls







Impressive drumming though!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Your co-ordination is excellent


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

how do they do that !


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Check this little dude out, awesome for a wee lad!!


----------

